
The British Banking Dynasty That’s Even Older Than the Rothschilds - notlukesky
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-07-03/the-british-banking-dynasty-that-s-even-older-than-the-rothschilds
======
nabla9
Unlimited liability partnership bank surviving 10 generations within a family
is impressive. Investing your own money means that incentives are aligned but
mistakes are made.

